# Fancy Mice Breeders on Facebook



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm curious as too who on here is on Facebook and what I look up to find their mouserys.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im on the fancy mice uk and mouse breeding and genetics pages on face book but I don't have an account for my stud just my personal one.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm on Facebook, on the Fancy Mouse Breeders Association page, on the United Mouse Club page, and on a couple regional mouse pages. Oh, and my mousery has a FB presence as well, at Rainbow Island Mousery.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm Niemi Farms Micro if you want to like my page!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine is Noble Hearts Mousery. But I've only bred one litter, and there was only one bub lol. Still, there's some cute pics on there of her growing up


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I stuck to Tumblr. I'm still paranoid about my mouse hobby leaking to too many people.  (I am on Facebook and am a part of the United Mouse Club FB page) Something tells me Facebook lists the groups you're in to people regardless.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I'm under Mad Science Mousery on fb, but I also post a bit of mouse stuff on the breeding and genetics group, plus random mouse pix under my personal account.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Madmouse I saw your FB and saw this mouse named. Seed her coloring is a lot like two of my mice, I believe it's called Smoke is this a rare variety by any chance?


----------

